# Detectar ataques: Una tecnología interresante



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 5, 2016)

Hola amigos. Acabo de recibir una email del distribuidor Avnet. Aquí el enlace al sitio lleno de informaciones muy valiosas! El primer artículo que quiero mencionar es un PDF llamado "Embedding Security in the Internet of Things. El artículo es breve y empieza presentando el escenario de los sistemas IoT y su entorno. El PDF específiamente, de la empresa PFP cybersecurity y lo que llama "Power Fingerprinting".

La idea es usar sensores que observan un chip. Cuando este chip ejecuta su función, los sensores electromagnéticos por ejemplo registran cierta "forma" de la radiación recibida monitoreando el chip. También analiza el consumo de energía. Entonces un sistema embebido hecho para cumplir cierta función resultara en una estructura de los datos electromagnéticos monitoreados. Si un tal sistema IoT es alterado por un atacante, entonces la estructura de los datos monitoreados cambia en relación a la ejecución no normal del sistema.

Ese perfil del sistema monitoreado es generado en el laboratorio usando sistema IoT que con seguridad no ha sido alterado!

El sistema de detección de ataques y alteraciones del sistema IoT no puede ser identificado por el atacante y funciona sobre cualquier alteración del sistema IoT.


----------

